

Identify browser in SVG - a3_nm
http://a3nm.net/share/svglitch.svg

======
gus_massa
In Chrome 35.0.?? it says "webkit", that is correct.

In IE 11.0 it says "gecko", but it should say "trident".

~~~
a3_nm
Oh, right, forgot about IE. This is only distinguishing Webkit and non-
Webkit...

